# Your opinions please ... and a thank you!



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

As some people have said to me that they find plastic heads creepy... I 'm wondering what my KP friends think?
I've sold a few of the long trumpet-shaped earrings on here since I posted a photo of them (a big THANK YOU to those on here who ordered some) - but because it's difficult to judge the length with only a picture of the earrings, l have brought my plastic friend out again, to model them.... (can't find a real one!)
My question is... do you think it's better to show them on the head, to give a better idea of length .... or next to a measure, to show the length ? or just a picture of them hung on a stand?
Opinions would be appreciated please ! Thank you, in advance... Hilary :sm16:


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Either way works for me!


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm more fond of glass, however, with a big however, glass is heavier, but more shiney over time.

Your earrings are gorgeous, anyone should be proud to wear them.

I also think showing on a black stand is more dramatic, and actually will show your creation to a better advantage.

Jan


----------



## Parschwab (Apr 14, 2016)

I like the earrings on the head as a display. The head is good way to show how the earrings look without trying on. I actually thought it was a real head. And to tell the truth, I find plastic heads creepy myself. I would use a Styrofoam head.


----------



## ozziedee (May 11, 2011)

Hi Hilary
I think your jewelry is so beautiful that no matter how you display it is good. I do like the head
Donna
ozziedee


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Parschwab said:


> I like the earrings on the head as a display. The head is good way to show how the earrings look without trying on. I actually thought it was a real head. And to tell the truth, I find plastic heads creepy myself. I would use a Styrofoam head.


Haha! Don't know anyone with skin that flawless!

Thank you all!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

ozziedee said:


> Hi Hilary
> I think your jewelry is so beautiful that no matter how you display it is good. I do like the head
> Donna
> ozziedee


Thanks Donna! :sm24:


----------



## Cheryl1814 (Feb 7, 2013)

Love your jewelry!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Mollie said:


> Either way works for me!


Heads don't bother me. I went to cosmetology class and had to use one every day. I love your earrings.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

The plastic head,definitely. It gives a much better impression of how the earring lies next to the face. And they are beautiful, by the way!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

I definitely agree with head proponents. What I noticed right after your lovely earrings was how close the bottom of the earring is to the scarf or cowl on your model head. I have snagged and lost too many earrings because of this and I would know immediately that I had better be very careful or not wear them at all in the winter. A rubber stopper on the French hook helps prevent loss, but not snags. 
I like your earrings very much and would certainly wear them.


----------



## beathop (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi,
On the head is better. Some people might have different ideas for the use. I cannot wear any, but that's what I would want to see. Beathop


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Your work is so beautiful, just love all I have seen. I think the plastic head shows the size very well, assuming it's life size or close to it. Of course the ruler gives the inches, but the head shows where it falls.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful earring .. Love them.. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I like the head, but also like knowing the length. Good to have both available for those who want to know.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Those are lovely. Definitely display on the head


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the input! Personally, l'm happy with the head, but was wondering how many didn't like it. These are quite long, and as susandkline says, on the model, you can judge better where they fall.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Some may not like the plastic heads, but they do show exactly how the earrings will fall so I think it's probably a good idea. Of course, a ruler near by would then give exact measurements. They are beautiful by the way.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I like them on the model.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Yes the head!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

I like seeing the earrings on the head as in the first picture shown.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

The earrings should be shown on a head. I just don't care for the painted faces/heads. Prefer the plain white Styrofoam, plastic or felt covered black head displays that I've seen. IMO, the heads with the 'painted makeup' look a bit creepy & feel they distract the eye from the earrings. I do like your idea of draping a scarf or cowl at the neck. That shows the customer how long they actually hang & look when wearing them.

Here's a nice & unique display that catches the eye.

http://www.jewelrysupply.com/Necklace-Bust-and-Earring-Jewelry-Display-9-Tall-White_p_3455.html


----------



## Horsin'around (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't mind the head, as it does give one a better idea of size. However, whenever I see a fake baby, I really get the creeps and immediately get off that page.


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

I like both ways


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

I think your usual poses of your jewelry are exquisite.
But I do like the head to see how they hang.
I had no idea the trumpets were as long as they are.
I wish I could buy a pair, but I assume postage from Eire to the us would be prohibitive.
But I love to look!


----------



## dyzajic (May 15, 2015)

on head. I think gives best shot


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Head for sure and your earrings are stunning!


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I like the head, but also like knowing the length. Good to have both available for those who want to know.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Another vote for displaying on the plastic head...beautiful earrings!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

RevDi said:


> The plastic head,definitely. It gives a much better impression of how the earring lies next to the face. And they are beautiful, by the way!


My opinion also. It is a great picture of beautiful earrings.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

The head. It gives a better representation of the size of the earrings.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I think the head is better.


----------



## patkrin (Jun 23, 2014)

I think the head gives a better idea of where the earring will fall when on, perhaps you could show on the head and list the length when posting. As usual your jewlery is gorgeous! You certainly have a knack.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

On the head is definitely better.


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

I vote for the "head" .... shows the earrings very nicely


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

I like the idea of the earrings being shown on the head so it gives an idea of length. I have always found your work to be beautiful. You are one talented lady.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I am fine with the plastic head, but you might want to do it both ways so people can really know the length. Those would be too long for me and would touch my shoulder. I would need the chain shorter. So the inches would help me to know this. Thanks for asking.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

I like the head. It shows how the piece will hang, and gives a great size reference.

(What I find totally creepy are those fake babies!! I won't look at pictures if I realize they are using them to model items.)


----------



## snwyowl91 (Jan 16, 2013)

I think using the head is great for showing how they will look on. That being said just one picture of the earring next to the ruler allows people to determine if they have a long enough neck for the earring.
BTW-You do beautiful work.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Your photo of the earrings on the head makes them look like they would interfere with certain clothing and when I wore mine Friday (and they are truly beautiful everyone) I found they cleared my clothing and wouldn't snag in anything I wore. So I would move the cowl on the head lower to give a more accurate impression of the length when worn. I hope I've been clear Hilary. And for the rest of you, I bought 2 pair of earrings, these and the calla lilies. Hilary's work is professional, the earrings are beautiful and the prices are quite reasonable IMHO. And they arrived sooner from Ireland than yarn mailed the same day from Pennsylvania to Maine. I wonder how the post office would explain that.
Ellie


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

The head is fine. :sm24:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> As some people have said to me that they find plastic heads creepy... I 'm wondering what my KP friends think?
> I've sold a few of the long trumpet-shaped earrings on here since I posted a photo of them (a big THANK YOU to those on here who ordered some) - but because it's difficult to judge the length with only a picture of the earrings, l have brought my plastic friend out again, to model them.... (can't find a real one!)
> My question is... do you think it's better to show them on the head, to give a better idea of length .... or next to a measure, to show the length ? or just a picture of them hung on a stand?
> Opinions would be appreciated please ! Thank you, in advance... Hilary :sm16:


Your manequin head is not creepy..it shows your craft to its best advantage..the way they hang the overall look and length of the earring. I like this way of showing better than lying flat on something unless it's unique in its display...


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Very pretty!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

I like the head! ????


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Your photo of the earrings on the head makes them look like they would interfere with certain clothing and when I wore mine Friday (and they are truly beautiful everyone) I found they cleared my clothing and wouldn't snag in anything I wore. So I would move the cowl on the head lower to give a more accurate impression of the length when worn. I hope I've been clear Hilary. And for the rest of you, I bought 2 pair of earrings, these and the calla lilies. Hilary's work is professional, the earrings are beautiful and the prices are quite reasonable IMHO. And they arrived sooner from Ireland than yarn mailed the same day from Pennsylvania to Maine. I wonder how the post office would explain that.
> Ellie


I would second this. The scarf adds color, just drape it lower so that it doesn't appear to touch the earring. It not being clear of earring detracts a bit from the earring which you want the eye to focus on - not the scarf. I personally like this head -her coloring is warm. I'll bet she is smiling over her pretty new earrings. 
:sm02: :sm20:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I like the head as it shows the length of the earrings in proportion to what they might look like on me. If I can't actually see them in person this is the second best way for me to judge. The ruler doesn't work for me.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Because your beautiful earrings in the picture are lengthy,I prefer the pic by the ruler. But also like the picture on the head, but if the head is not lifesize, then it is still difficult to tell how long the earrings actually are.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I definitely think you get a better sense of the size of your beautiful earrings using the creepy head.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh thank you all so much! I will take note of all your suggestions.... lt's a real help to me. One problem is , to lower the scarf, it will show where her head cuts off, - & that IS a bit creepy! Most of my earrings aren't that long though.
I am pleased there are a lot for the head! It's lovely having people like you to ask opinions and advice! Hilary xxxx


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

aljellie said:


> Your photo of the earrings on the head makes them look like they would interfere with certain clothing and when I wore mine Friday (and they are truly beautiful everyone) I found they cleared my clothing and wouldn't snag in anything I wore. So I would move the cowl on the head lower to give a more accurate impression of the length when worn. I hope I've been clear Hilary. And for the rest of you, I bought 2 pair of earrings, these and the calla lilies. Hilary's work is professional, the earrings are beautiful and the prices are quite reasonable IMHO. And they arrived sooner from Ireland than yarn mailed the same day from Pennsylvania to Maine. I wonder how the post office would explain that.
> Ellie


That's interesting Ellie... (and thanks for the promotion! .. I'll pay you later! :sm17: )


----------



## Carlene1 (Feb 9, 2015)

I've enjoyed the way you display your creations with nature. If you include the length people can figure how they will hang.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Better on the head ~~ plastic or not :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

Definitely like them shown on the head, and she's such a pretty girl, why not? Your lovely jewelry and your model compliment each other.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Your earrings are wonderful. I like to see them on the model head not only for seeing the length but seeing how lovely they are.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

I think on the head is better, then you can judge how it will look on you, and some of the heads are creepy. The baby dolls are the ones that creep me out.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

susandkline said:


> I definitely agree with head proponents. What I noticed right after your lovely earrings was how close the bottom of the earring is to the scarf or cowl on your model head. I have snagged and lost too many earrings because of this and I would know immediately that I had better be very careful or not wear them at all in the winter. A rubber stopper on the French hook helps prevent loss, but not snags.
> I like your earrings very much and would certainly wear them.


 :sm24:


----------



## GA Gal (Feb 26, 2013)

Do what you feel shows your work off best. We all have opinions and what does it really matter?... The "plastic" head gets my vote. That way I can see a more realistic earring dangle.


----------



## CraftySK (Feb 19, 2015)

I like them on the head she is not creepy at all


----------

